# Happy Birthday Pebbles & Gizmo 2 years!!



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Yep, my babies are already 2 today! I was almost too late, thought that tomorrow was the 24st instead of today!








But they already unwrapped their gifts!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Happy Birthday Pebbles and Gizmo! =_


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

))) to your cats!


----------



## Toria (Aug 9, 2003)

Wishing you two kittys a very happy birthday


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They look like two beautiful and nicely spoiled birthday kitties! What a nice kitty condo.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Happy Birthday Pebbles & Gizmo! )))


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Happy B-Day Pebbles & Gizmo!! nice gift you got there


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Happy birthday to Pebbles and Gizmo! What'd they get??

I just was taken to Kings Island for my bday today. But my bday was ... 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Aonir said:


> Happy birthday to Pebbles and Gizmo! What'd they get??
> 
> I just was taken to Kings Island for my bday today. But my bday was ... 2 weeks ago?


I got them 3 new toys, they already broke 2 of them :roll: :shock: 
And tomorrow we'll get them a cattunnel! Last month i bought a new kittycondo, which they don't use that much :roll:  They prefer the old one :roll: 

New one














And which one do they use?
















Thx everyone for whishing them a happy b-day! very sweet !!

And Aonir "happy birthday " to u too!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Audrey, I'll bet they like the new one too-once it has their scent. I hope so, anyway.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday Guys!

Boy, they are spoiled! Hehehehe


----------

